# Useful Tool At Aldi



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Available from Thursday October 27th is this. I thought it may be useful to you tinkerers!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> Available from Thursday October 27th is this. I thought it may be useful to you tinkerers!


have one of these winging its way to me now....wasnt that cheap  thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, just what I've been looking for


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

there is one at lidl as well


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I've been wondering for years how useful these things really are. Has anyone used one before? I was thinking they'd come in handy as a 'third' hand when working on balances/hairsprings etc. I know anglers use them when making 'flies'. But, at this price it's worth taking a chance..


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> I've been wondering for years how useful these things really are. Has anyone used one before? I was thinking they'd come in handy as a 'third' hand when working on balances/hairsprings etc. I know anglers use them when making 'flies'. But, at this price it's worth taking a chance..


I've just picked one up from Lidl this morning (it has a couple of additional features; led light & soldering iron stand), & seems to be of OK quality & has been useful for some fiddly electronic bits that I needed to fix.









R


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Ryan P said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wondering for years how useful these things really are. Has anyone used one before? I was thinking they'd come in handy as a 'third' hand when working on balances/hairsprings etc. I know anglers use them when making 'flies'. But, at this price it's worth taking a chance..
> ...


I did the same, this morning. I wanted to see if would help me untangle a hairspring. I discovered untangling hairsprings is a real nightmare - and I ended up ruining it altogether - but the gadget was quite useful!


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Great wee tool, very usefull for seeing the wires you are soldering. Not many left in our local shop


----------



## alcot33uk (Oct 25, 2011)

My FIL has several of these (he is an avid modelmaker) and he loves them.


----------

